# Fastknights NORTHEAST Thread



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

WHERE YOU GUYZ AT:willy:


----------



## thedak (Sep 27, 2006)

I think we are the only ones.............


*crickets*


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

thedak said:


> I think we are the only ones.............
> 
> 
> *crickets*


DAMN ,,,,, thats smurfed up


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'm here.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I'm here.


i guess we aint the only ones here


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

just outside syracuse  cant drive the goat yet, hoping to be able to at least take it around the block before snow flies.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

thedak said:


> *crickets*


LOL.....


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

if some of you guys from north jersey out there want to hit up a nice show, there will be a few of us @ the whiskey cafe car show in lyndhurst today


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

From Paterson.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Night said:


> From Paterson.


yo rich wazzzzzzzzzzzz up:cheers:willy:


----------



## SK360 (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats up mother****ers!


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

SK360 said:


> Whats up mother****ers!


yo wazzzzzzzzzz up:willy::willy::willy:arty:


----------



## RedCavyRS99 (May 22, 2008)

We all know I'm here


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

RedCavyRS99 said:


> We all know I'm here


WAZZZZZ UPPPPPP:cheers


----------



## RedCavyRS99 (May 22, 2008)

YO!!!


Whats goin on!


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> yo rich wazzzzzzzzzzzz up:cheers:willy:


Nuttin. Chillin and waitin for OTB next Thursday night.:cool


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Night said:


> Nuttin. Chillin and waitin for OTB next Thursday night.:cool


4 more days to go:willy:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SK360 said:


> Whats up mother****ers!


 there goes the neighborhood... yo Matt, hope to see ya at one of the Oct events.... never gonna share a table with ya again... lol.


----------



## GTO06 (Dec 7, 2006)

I stop by every now and again....


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*hello fastnight 05*

are you still going to whiskey on saturdays?arty:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> are you still going to whiskey on saturdays?arty:


OH YES WE ARE, LOL.


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

GTO06 said:


> I stop by every now and again....


Ya NEED to stop in more often. Miss ya, Morty!!!!:cheers


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

You guys are over here too?:willy: Rich, Danny... I'll see you at Whiskey...:seeya:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Joey R said:


> You guys are over here too?:willy: Rich, Danny... I'll see you at Whiskey...:seeya:


most deff we will be there tomorow:cool


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> most deff we will be there tomorow:cool


How long have you been on this forum?:confused


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> dude wtf is up with the chickens


:rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

GTO06 said:


> I stop by every now and again....


who the heck are you?
:seeya:


----------



## JETNITRO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm Here Bitches :cheers...Ahh A breath of fresh air


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

JETNITRO said:


> I'm Here Bitches :cheers...Ahh A breath of fresh air


its about time bruce,, welcome aboard:willy::cool


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

incognito no doubt...lol


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> incognito no doubt...lol


the sky is much clearer hear:cheers


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*lots less drama*



FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> the sky is much clearer hear:cheers


i agree,this is so relaxing no angst/drama/hasselsarty:


----------



## JETNITRO (Oct 11, 2008)

FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> the sky is much clearer hear:cheers


its the weekend I'm relaxing....Out......


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

well its sunday and im at work,, i guess i can say im just relaxing:cool


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

how was whiskey sat. night ? i worked till 7pm and could not make it,look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

Was a great time, Gene, well, except for the Fifties music, lol.


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

*A few more...*


























And we hang here afterwards...


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

looks good ,, to bad theres no more whiskey


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*NEW EVENT POSTING sun.nov 2,2008*

riegelsville fall car show riegelsville,pa FREE SHOW9:00am till 3:00 pm,yhis show fills early in am room for aprox 500 cars,however if your going to go i recomend early arival since when lot fills up cars get turned away!


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> looks good ,, to bad theres no more whiskey


For the winter, anyway. Time to fall back a little, get together at the restaurant spots to stay warm, and relax.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Night said:


> For the winter, anyway. Time to fall back a little, get together at the restaurant spots to stay warm, and relax.


vewy vewy troooooo:lol:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

*Felt Wierd Coming Home Tonite...*

I think Wyckoff is done, too. Yeah Danny, I KNOW...YA HATE THAT PLACE!!!:lol:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

Man, I can NEVER get enough of the new Knight Rider theme.arty:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Night said:


> I think Wyckoff is done, too. Yeah Danny, I KNOW...YA HATE THAT PLACE!!!:lol:


:agree


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*???*

why would fastknight hate wycoff cruise ?


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> why would fastknight hate wycoff cruise ?


the police are retarted over there:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There are a couple towns around here I just cringe when I drive through. The Wisc Dells` cops are just stupid, they will pull you over for nearly anything, even if your music or exhaust is 'too' loud. Heaven help you if they catch you squealing the tires!! :willy:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> There are a couple towns around here I just cringe when I drive through. The Wisc Dells` cops are just stupid, they will pull you over for nearly anything, even if your music or exhaust is 'too' loud. Heaven help you if they catch you squealing the tires!! :willy:


well these jokers in wycoff drive there cruisers in the car show and if they see any violations they wait for you to pull out and then pull you over


----------



## MrGame (May 22, 2008)

I"m here arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> well these jokers in wycoff drive there cruisers in the car show and if they see any violations they wait for you to pull out and then pull you over


It's worse here! On the strip in the Dells, they have cops on foot, a couple every block and on each side of the road, and if you rev the motor too loud, or do a small burn-out, or even have your stereo too loud, they get on their radios and call for a car to pull you over. Because the traffic on the strip is soo bad and slow, they get you no problem.
They all have new Chargers and an attitude to go with them.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> It's worse here! On the strip in the Dells, they have cops on foot, a couple every block and on each side of the road, and if you rev the motor too loud, or do a small burn-out, or even have your stereo too loud, they get on their radios and call for a car to pull you over. Because the traffic on the strip is soo bad and slow, they get you no problem.
> They all have new Chargers and an attitude to go with them.


GEEZ THESE COPPERS WILL NEVER CHANGE


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

yup wycoff is tight,they had otb type problems and decided to crack down


----------

